# just saw a different CFL, needs a ballast? how so?



## Noob84 (Dec 2, 2006)

so right now i am using CFL's @ 26watts, 1600lumens with a regular lamp socket. i just saw a 100w, 3600 Lumen flourescent that is in the same shape as a CFL but bigger and is a screw in bulb. it says it needs a ballast. i know the CFL's have a ballast built into the base, what do i need to do to make a ballast for this bigger bulb? its base is a little bigger than the CFL's i am using now. due to space concerns, these extra lumens would be very beneficial to me.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Dec 3, 2006)

Though the bigger bulbs look to have a ballast they do not.  They still need one a regular light socket won't do and you can get a light set up for them at Home Depot for about $50-60 USD.  The light set up may need a little modification.


----------



## Noob84 (Dec 3, 2006)

so basically its not worthit at all, you are better off to get a HID if you are going to pay a bunch.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 3, 2006)

Actually, ALL CFL's have ballasts. They have to. Most have a ballast built into the base of the bulb. Some don't and you have to buy a ballast for that particular light. Your best bet is to have the same place you buy the bulb, suggest the proper ballast for it if it requires a remote ballast, (one that isn't built into the base).

Be very careful with lights. If you use the wrong ballast for a bulb, you can cause a fire very easily.

Every light that requires a ballast, also requires that you use the correct ballast. There is no way to modify a fluorescent light to use a ballast that is not made for it.

Safety First!!!!!!!!!!!! No house fires here please!


----------



## newgreenthumb (Dec 3, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Every light that requires a ballast, also requires that you use the correct ballast. There is no way to modify a fluorescent light to use a ballast that is not made for it.
> 
> Safety First!!!!!!!!!!!! No house fires here please!


Stoney the lights I reffered to are the CFL's that require 65-125w bulbs and made for security lighting outside usually found at Home Depot. They have the correct ballast but the casing and reflector needs a little modifying making it better to fit our glorious use.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 3, 2006)

newgreenthumb said:
			
		

> Stoney the lights I reffered to are the CFL's that require 65-125w bulbs and made for security lighting outside usually found at Home Depot. They have the correct ballast but the casing and reflector needs a little modifying making it better to fit our glorious use.


 
I know those lights. I have one that's 150w for my clones.

Good luck to you man!


----------

